

Tristan Nitot,former Mozilla Europe President, Joins Cozy Cloud Team - carlchenet
http://blog.cozycloud.cc/news/2015/03/11/tristan-nitot-joins-the-cozy-crew/

======
shazamfr
didn't hear about Cozy before, i guess it is free software?

~~~
carlchenet
AGPLv3, self-hosted solution.

